# Curved through dovetail



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Really wanna try making these. Has anyone tried this? Pictures?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe my eyes are not good, but I really cannot read the copy that you posted.

George


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

It's not your eyes. I just kept it small because of forum rules on picture size. It's more about the image in the picture.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Interesting. I've never heard of such a thing. Thanks for opening my eyes!


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

That would look really nice, a bit of a challenge with the curve I'd bet.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I've seen it but I've never done it. Wouldn't be all that much different from regular through dovetails. 

What I want to see is the two curved sided through dovetails the text alludes to!

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

*Some more steps*

These steps are from "The Art of Woodworking Vol. 09 - Handbook of Joinery." I bought the whole series of Ebooks. I really like the pictures and simplicity. They use basic tools that even beginning woodworkers have and teach how to make the needed jigs. Great stuff. 

The pictures I included explain the steps. I don't want to put too much here because I don't know how much I can share. haha. If you like it go buy the books. They're awesome.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

firemedic said:


> I've seen it but I've never done it. Wouldn't be all that much different from regular through dovetails.
> 
> What I want to see is the two curved sided through dovetails the text alludes to!
> 
> --------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


I looked for the two curved sided through dovetails in the book and couldn't find them :-/ I'm curious how they would look too. I can't wait til my dado blades come so I can try this technique. It would make my jewelry boxes look sweet.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for enlarging. Now I can see it. Before I could net even see the curve in the image.

That is most interesting.

George


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Heath said:


> I looked for the two curved sided through dovetails in the book and couldn't find them :-/ I'm curious how they would look too. I can't wait til my dado blades come so I can try this technique. It would make my jewelry boxes look sweet.


Well, that just seems like cheating to me :laughing: hand cut dovetails and then use a table saw!? 

I think I would cut tails first and scribe the curve then to do it by hand.

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Speaking of curved dovetails, check these out!

https://www.finewoodworking.com/item/33342/curved-dovetails-on-small-lingerie-chest


----------



## iamsparticus (Jan 17, 2012)

*Curved*

Is that a time life "art of woodwoking" book? If so which one is that? I have 19 of them and don't remember having that one. 

thanks,
Steven


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

iamsparticus said:


> Is that a time life "art of woodwoking" book? If so which one is that? I have 19 of them and don't remember having that one.
> 
> thanks,
> Steven


"These steps are from "The Art of Woodworking *Vol. 09 - Handbook of Joinery.*""


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

iamsparticus said:


> Is that a time life "art of woodwoking" book? If so which one is that? I have 19 of them and don't remember having that one.
> 
> thanks,
> Steven


Yes it's "Time Life, The Art of Woodworking Vol. 09 Art of Joinery." I picked up the 20 Vol set from my Grandpa. I have slowly been begging him for his woodworking stuff. He has so much stuff. He says I'll never get his ShopSmith. He says he's gonna be burried with it. :laughing:


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Speaking of curved dovetails, check these out!
> 
> https://www.finewoodworking.com/item/33342/curved-dovetails-on-small-lingerie-chest


Those curves are beautiful.


----------

